# Mora 2 pro



## L.B. (17. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

was haltet ihr vom Mora 2 pro? Ist es möglich diesen anstatt eines einfachen Single-Radiators einzubauen oder könnte es sein, dass die Pumpe zu schwach ist? Die Pumpe ist aus dem Thermaltake Prowater 850i Wasserkühlungsset.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. März 2010)

Der Mora 2 Pro ist was für Leute die ihr Komplettes System (CPU, Mainboard, Graka, Festplatten, usw.) möglichst leise mit Wasser kühlen wollen. 

Ich schätze mal du kühlst nur die CPU, da reicht ein Dual- oder Trippelradi. Denn gleich nen Mora um ne CPU zu kühlen, rentiert sich nicht.



Spoiler



Immer diese Billig Sets. Wie oft denn noch, diese Sets sind totaler müll, die sind zwar Billig, sonst auch nix. Wenn schon Wakü, dann sollte man Gleich ordentlich planen und kaufen.


----------



## Xylezz (17. März 2010)

Naja zu schwach fürn Mora wird sie nicht sein...
Und wie meinst du das mit anstatt des Single Radis? Also aufn 120mm Lüfterplatz passt der nicht 
Aber der Mora ist ein guter Radiator, soviel ist sicher ^^
Edit: Bevor ich es vergesse, schmeiss alles an TT WaKü aus dem System raus!


----------



## L.B. (17. März 2010)

Ein Triple-Radiator passt nicht in mein Gehäuse und eine Montage an der Außenwand ist optisch nicht so ansprechend. Der Mora sieht an der Gehäusewand echt gut aus. Zudem ist der Mora 2 Pro auch nur unwesentlich teurer als ein Triple-Radiator.


----------



## hydro (17. März 2010)

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/07545f681813514c07d188ed6cb1dfbf

85Euro + mehr Lüfter = unwesentlich?


----------



## Xylezz (17. März 2010)

Wir reden jetzt von den Top Tripple Radis a la Phobya G-Changer V1.2 ,der kostet auch mal fix 70€, oder gar ein Thermochill kostet 80 oder 90€


----------



## hydro (17. März 2010)

Wobei ich finde das es für CPU only fast egal ist


----------



## Xylezz (17. März 2010)

Ist es auch, aber für CPU+Graka+MoBo würde ich schon eher nen Phobya G-Changer 360 oder nen Mora nehmen...je nachdem ob n Tripple intern passt oder was außen besser aussieht :>


----------



## L.B. (17. März 2010)

Ich wollte nur mal nachfragen, denn eigentlich ist die Kühlleistung des Single-Radiators ganz gut, vergleichbar mit einem Scythe Mugen 2, Coolermaster V8, etc. Mein Motherboard wird auch keine Wasserkühlung benötigen, da die Temperaturen recht niedrig sind.


----------



## Madz (17. März 2010)

Wenn du aufrüsten willst, nimm einen Magicool 420 plus Phobya oder Noiseblocker Lüfter! Der Mora 2 wird bald durch sein (viel besseres) Nachfolgemodell abgelöst.


----------



## L.B. (17. März 2010)

Problem eines Triple-Radiators ist, dass ich ihn nicht intern verbauen kann und außerhalb des Gehäuses nicht so gut aussieht.


----------



## Madz (17. März 2010)

Du musst ihn ja nicht direkt in die nähe des Gehäuses montieren. Mal ein paar Beispiele:

Keller
Nebenraum
Balkon
Terrass
unterm Schreibtisch
an die Wand
Außenwend des Hauses
an die Decke
und und und und....


----------



## Xylezz (17. März 2010)

Ich finde die Möglichkeiten einen Radi in Keller usw zu stellen auch toll, aber die Schlauch kosten werden dann echt exorbitant bei 16/10 ^^


----------



## Madz (17. März 2010)

Wieso? 2,50€ für den günstigsten Schlauch.


----------



## Xylezz (17. März 2010)

Ja und du sitzt eventuell ca. 10m vom Radiator weg, das ganze x2 und schon biste bei 50€ ^^


----------



## L.B. (17. März 2010)

Der Radiator sollte schon direkt an der Gehäusewand befestigt werden, schließlich könnte es ja sein, dass der Rechner irgendwann einmal woanders stehen soll. Allerdings habe ich Bedenken, dass sich die Gehäusewand verbiegen könnte, denn 2,8kg exklusive jeglicher Kühlflüssigkeit sind doch ziemlich viel.


----------



## Elzoco (17. März 2010)

Dann würde ich Stützen bauen, die bis zum Boden reichen.


----------



## Gnome (17. März 2010)

Ich werfe mal wieder das tolle "externe" in den Raum. So habe ich es auch gelöst. Einfach nen Phobya G-Changer 1.2 (der kühlt mega gut, hab ihn @ GPU und CPU!) und dazu nen externen Phobya Radiator Stand 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Triple - 3x120mm Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Triple - 3x120mm 38146

Wie das dann aussieht, siehe Anhang .


----------



## Madz (17. März 2010)

> dass der Rechner irgendwann einmal woanders stehen soll.


Schnellkupplungen heisst das Zauberwort. 


@Gnome

Wenn dann so:

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...adiator-Stand---black---Triple---3x140mm.html

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7619_MagiCool-SLIM-TRIPLE-420-MC-Radiator.html


----------



## flipp (18. März 2010)

Also mein Phobya 1080 hängt an der Seitenwand mit 4 Schrauben und drum herum 4 Plasik röhrchen, wenn man die schrauben mit mutter ordentlich anzieht passiert da nichts. Vll noch Unterlegscheiben benutzen oder das ganze an der Gehäusewand mit nem Blech zwischen den Schrauben verstärken.


----------



## LokidS (18. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Wenn du nur die CPU kühlen möchtest finde ich das Investion auch schon was Grosszügig.
Die Thermaltake Pumpe hat eine Steighöhe von 1,5 m und 300 ltr. Fördermenge pro Stunde.
Fals du dein System doch irgendwann erweiterst mit MBO/Graka habe ich kein plan ob die Pumpe
nicht doch etwas schwach ist.Das Kühlmittel muss immerhin durch einen 9er Radiator. Ich weis auch nicht genau ob der Druck im System dann zu gering wird. Ich habe mir eine externe Wakü gebaut weil ich keine Abwärme vom System mit durch die Radiatoren ziehn wollte. Was bei einer 
Internen Lösung der Fall wäre. Die Rückseite das Gehäuses wird auch warm, auch wenn es nur evt
2-3 Grad auf dauer an Unterschied ist. Zur Zeit kühle ich auch nur die CPU, der rest ist in der mache. Ich benutze 2 von den Radiatoren.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool XTREME DUAL 240 Radiator MagiCool XTREME DUAL 240 Radiator 35043
Radiator.html

Da wie gesagt nur die CPU zur Zeit gekühlt wird läuft das ganze System sogar ohne Probleme Passive ! bei wirklich guten Temps.

@ Madz
Ich hätte da aber auch mal eine dumme frage, wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin.
ein 3er slim Radiator hat zwar einen Lüfter mehr, aber ein Dual Xtreme Kühler fasst sogar noch
ein wenig mehr Flüssigkeit wie der 3er slim. Sind die Kühlergebnisse nicht vergleichbar ?


----------



## Madz (18. März 2010)

> @ Madz
> Ich hätte da aber auch mal eine dumme frage, wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin.
> ein 3er slim Radiator hat zwar einen Lüfter mehr, aber ein Dual Xtreme Kühler fasst sogar noch
> ein wenig mehr Flüssigkeit wie der 3er slim. Sind die Kühlergebnisse nicht vergleichbar ?


Nein, weil der 3. Lüfter + die größere Fläche mehr ausmacht.


----------



## LokidS (18. März 2010)

Hum, nun bin ich was verdutzt.Bei dem Magicool Xtreme sind doch 2 Kupferrohrlagen über einander, dann müsste das Kühlmittel doch Theoretisch
knapp 1/4 mehr wegstrecke durch den Radiator zurück legen oder nicht ?


----------



## Xylezz (18. März 2010)

Nein, alles Netzradis...


----------



## L.B. (18. März 2010)

Die Pumpe hat aber keine 300 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde, sonder 500 Liter. Ich finde den Mora 2 einfach nur super, schon allein wegen der Optik, deshalb werde ich mir den auch irgendwann holen. Eventuell werde ich meinen nächsten Rechner auch komplett wasserkühlen, sodass hier dann ein normaler Radiator an seine Grenzen kommen würde.
Würde die Kühlleistung im Passivbetrieb für den Prozessor ausreichen oder sollte man einen 200mm Lüfter dranschrauben? Kann man als Kühlflüssigkeit einfaches destilliertes Wasser nutzen oder braucht man eine spezielle Kühlflüssigkeit?


----------



## Madz (18. März 2010)

> Die Pumpe hat aber keine 300 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde, sonder 500 Liter.


Die nur bei einem widerstandslosen Aufbau erreicht werden.



> Würde die Kühlleistung im Passivbetrieb für den Prozessor ausreichen



Nein, man sollte immer Lüfter verwenden. 



> Kann man als Kühlflüssigkeit einfaches destilliertes Wasser nutzen oder braucht man eine spezielle Kühlflüssigkeit?


SuFu FTW!


----------



## LokidS (18. März 2010)

Dann haben die da wohl auch Unterschiede.Aus dem Gandalf die macht 300 l/h.In den Zusätzen die du kaufen kannst sind halt noch Pflegemittel drinne
für die Metall/PVC Teile.Die günstigste alternative ist Destilliertes Wasser
und dann mit einem Konzentrat selber an mischen.Die meisten nutzen halt auch farbige Flüssigkeit mit UV inhalt.Ich denke es wird schon einiges brauchen um die Mora 2 an ihre Grenzen zu bringen.


grüsse Loki


----------



## L.B. (18. März 2010)

Danke für die Antworten, dann werde ich mal schauen, ob ich mir den Mora 2 Pro zulege. Aber zuerst wird gespart.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Die Pumpe hat aber keine 300 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde, sonder 500 Liter. Ich finde den Mora 2 einfach nur super, schon allein wegen der Optik, deshalb werde ich mir den auch irgendwann holen.



Dann gilt bei Waküs sowieso: Einmal richtig statt zweimal kaufen.



> Würde die Kühlleistung im Passivbetrieb für den Prozessor ausreichen



CPU-only geht eigentlich, aber wenn die Luftbewegung am Aufstellungsort gering ist und der Mora vertikal ausgerichtet ist, sind die Temperaturen enventuell etwas höher.



> Kann man als Kühlflüssigkeit einfaches destilliertes Wasser nutzen oder braucht man eine spezielle Kühlflüssigkeit?



Dest. Wasser ("optional mit einer Messerspitze Zitronensäure") ist afaik die offizielle Watercool-Empfehlung. Viele Leute nutzen das auch ohne schlechte Erfahrung.
Starke Sonneneinstrahlung ist allerdings ein Risikofaktor (-> irgendwas, was Biobefall ausschließt. Die Zitronensäure könnte da schon helfen, alles alkoholbasierte sowieso) und wenn Alu ins Spiel kommt (oder wenn eine Verfärbung des Kühlerinneren aufgrund der Optik unerwünscht ist), wird Korrosionsschutz fällig.


----------



## L.B. (18. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann gilt bei Waküs sowieso: Einmal richtig statt zweimal kaufen.



Das habe ich auch schon gelernt, deshalb denke ich, dass ein Triple-Radiator eher ungeeignet ist.


----------



## Madz (18. März 2010)

Nein, ist er nicht. Ein 420er reicht dicke für dein System. Ich kühle damit extrem leise und gut.


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. März 2010)

Eine Mora kannst du nutzten wenn du alles Kühlst und einen richtig schnelle Grafikkarte. Sonst reicht eine 420er Radi voll aus. Für Grafikkarte und CPU reicht es so oder so.


----------



## Madz (18. März 2010)

In meinem System wird eine GTX 285, Mainboard und ein Phenom II 955@ 3,8 ghz und 1,54V gekühlt. Und das *leise*


----------



## Dünnschi (18. März 2010)

Also, für CPU-only wäre der MO-RA 2 auf jeden Fall überdimensioniert, das steht glaube ich außer Frage. Aber wenn du vor hast, später mal dein komplettes System inkl. Board, Festplatten usw. zu kühlen, ist der Mo-Ra auf jeden Fall eine feine Sache und das Geld dafür gut investiert. Mit z.B. 9 Lüftern @ 5V ist das Setup dann flüsterleise und die Kühlleistung immer noch mehr als ausreichend!

Ob die Pumpe dann noch ausreicht, ist schwer einzuschätzen, kommt sicher auch auf die verwendeten Kühler usw. an. Falls der Durchfluss extrem niedrig sein sollte, kann man ja noch auf ne Laing oder ähnliches umrüsten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2010)

Nen Radi für "flüsterleise" zu kaufen und dann eine Laing einzubauen, wäre etwas kontraproduktiv 
Da achtet man einfach vorher auf die richtige Kühlerwahl und dann ist die Pumpe noch egaler, als sonst.


----------



## L.B. (19. März 2010)

Wäre der Mora 2 im Passivbetrieb besser als der Single-Radiator mit Lüfter bei 1440U/min? Die Lüfterblende für den Mora 2 ist mir zu teuer und auch die Masse der ganzen Konstruktion würde zunehmen, was sicherlich nicht im Sinne der Gehäusewand wäre. 
Sollte man einen Lüfter brauchen, könnte man dann auch einen 200mm Lüfter nehmen anstatt der 9 120mm Lüfter?


----------



## LokidS (19. März 2010)

Hoi L.B,

wenn du wirklich eine Komplett WaKü Lösung anstrebst wird die sache verdammt teuer. Ich habe mir zwar ein schow Case gebaut allein deswegen ist die sache schon teuer gewesen. Aber ich würde mir das mit der Pumpe gut überlegen. Das später wider herraus zu frickeln... naja. Ich brauche nun nur noch die North/Soutgbrige Kühler und dann bin ich bei knapp 900 €uro NUR für die Wakü gelandet. + 50 stunden arbeit die in meinem Fallout3 Case stecken. Somal es die hölle war für mein MBO Mosfet Kühler zu bekommen. Ich bastel nun schon seit 4 Monaten.Natürlich waren kleine Baustops dabei weil ich das Material stück für stück gekauft habe. Du musst dir sicher sein das alles passt was du dir da vorstellst. Mein ganzens Wakü System ist auf G 1/4 mit 19/13 mm Schläuchen ausgelegt, Das System ist nichtmal fertig gebaut und fasst jetzt schon 2,2 Liter Flüssigkeit ! Die meisten liegen bei 500-1000 ml, viel Flüssigkeit sorgt länger für niedrige Temps ! Dann fing es an, da die Mosfet nur G 1/8 gibt. Dann muss man reduzierer benutzen. Das wiederrum senkt die Fließgeschwindigkeit im gesammten System, weil dort nun ein Nadelöhr ist. Ich habe ein 800 ltr Pumpe mit 4,5 meter Steighöhe.Wenn das System einmal fertig ist.
Und ich insgesammt ca. 6 m Schlauchweg habe, brauche ich die Leistung einfach. Es ist wirklich nur gut gemeint, überleg dir ganz ganz gut im Vorraus was du machen möchtest !


----------



## L.B. (19. März 2010)

Zurzeit habe ich ja das Thermaltake prowater 850i Wasserkühlungsset, von dem ich Pumpe, Kühlblock und Ausgleichsbehälter weiter nutzen will. Ich gedenke nur den Radiator auszutauschen und durch einen Mora 2 Pro, evtl. mit 200mm Lüfter, ohne Lüfterblende zu verbauen. Somit wäre ich bei 120€ für den Mora, 15€ für den Lüfter und 5€ für Ansclüsse. Schlauch ist noch genügend vorhanden.


----------



## LokidS (19. März 2010)

Das habe ich schon soweit verstanden, du erwähntest halt nur das dir evt. irgendwann einmal vorschebt eine Komplett lösung daraus zu machen. Ich wollte dich nur drauf hinweisen was das alles nach sich zieht.Habe es ja nur gut gemeint. Da ich bis zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nur mit Standard und nicht mit custom WaKüs gearbeitet habe. War mir einfach nicht klar wieviel Kapital das Projekt verschlingt.Wenn das alles so bei dir passt ist das ja Wunderbar.Vieleicht vertue ich mich ja stark, aber ich glaube man kann dort außer mit einer Rolle Tesafilm keinen 200mm Lüfter drauf montieren.

grüsse Loki


----------



## Dünnschi (19. März 2010)

> Nen Radi für "flüsterleise" zu kaufen und dann eine Laing einzubauen,  wäre etwas kontraproduktiv


Hehe, da hast du natürlich recht!  War aber jetzt grundsätzlich mehr auf die "Leistung" allgemein bezogen. Für ein Silent-System würde ich dann natürlich auch eher eine Aquastream XT oder sowas in der Richtung wählen!




> Sollte man einen Lüfter brauchen, könnte man dann auch einen 200mm  Lüfter nehmen anstatt der 9 120mm Lüfter?


Das erfordert zwar ein wenig Bastelarbeit, aber grundsätzlich geht das auf jeden Fall! Einfachste Lösung wäre, einfach dünne Kabelbinder durch die Kühllamellen zu ziehen, und den Lüfter so zu befestigen. Da wäre allerdings Vorsicht geboten, weil die Lammellen wirklich sehr leicht verbiegen. Aber irgendeine gute (und vielleicht auch optisch ansprechende) Befestigungsmethode fällt einem sicher ein


----------



## Madz (19. März 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Von Thermaltake würde ich nicht ein Teil weiter verwenden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Wäre der Mora 2 im Passivbetrieb besser als der Single-Radiator mit Lüfter bei 1440U/min?




@1440?
Unwahrscheinlich. Bei 1440rpm kannst du schon eine ganze Menge Wärme abführen, ohne deutlich über Raumtemperatur zu kommen.



> Die Lüfterblende für den Mora 2 ist mir zu teuer und auch die Masse der ganzen Konstruktion würde zunehmen, was sicherlich nicht im Sinne der Gehäusewand wäre.



Entweder du kannst einen 1080er verbauen - oder du kannst es nicht. Wenn schon die Lüfterblende ein Problem darstellst, dann ist letzteres der Fall und der Mora scheidet aus oder muss sepperat aufgestellt werden.



> Sollte man einen Lüfter brauchen, könnte man dann auch einen 200mm Lüfter nehmen anstatt der 9 120mm Lüfter?



Klar. Man kann auch einen 120er nehmen, wenn man nicht viel braucht, etc.
Für maximale Leistung sollten die Lüfter natürlich die gesamte Radiatorfläche abdecken (was mit 120ern nunmal am einfachsten geht - man muss sich keine eigene Blende basteln und es gibt eine große Auswahl hochwertiger Lüfter), aber solange man die maximale Leistung nicht braucht, hat man Freiheiten.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Wäre der Mora 2 im Passivbetrieb besser als der Single-Radiator mit Lüfter bei 1440U/min?


1440 upm So schnell haben die Lüfter nichtmal bei meiner Luftkühlung gedreht. Man sieht es ist Thermaltake.
Also bei mir reicht der Mora im Idle für Passiv betrieb, unter Last läuft er Semi Passiv Also die Lüter laufen bei 30°C Wassertemp ca. für 1-2 Minuten mit 500 upm an. Dann ist wieder ruhe für 10-15 Minuten.
Ich kühle E8600 @ 4 GHz bei 1,230 Volt, Geforce GTX 280, MB Via Fusion Block  und 2 Festplatten.



L.B. schrieb:


> Die Lüfterblende für den Mora 2 ist mir zu teuer und auch die Masse der ganzen Konstruktion würde zunehmen, was sicherlich nicht im Sinne der Gehäusewand wäre.



Wenn man das Geld nicht über hat, ja dann muss man Basteln. 
Die Konstruktion kann man auch extern aufstellen, dafür muss man auch wieder Basteln oder jemaden fragen der die Füßchen dafür macht.



L.B. schrieb:


> Sollte man einen Lüfter brauchen, könnte man dann auch einen 200mm Lüfter nehmen anstatt der 9 120mm Lüfter?



Also einen 120er Lüfter auf nem Mora is Lächerlich.
Bevor du da mit dem 200mm Lüfter rumspielst. Nimm lieber 4 180mm Lüfter die gibts von Silverstone und damit lässt der Mora auch Flächen deckend nutzen. Ist halt wieder mit basteln verbunden.


----------



## Madz (19. März 2010)

Ich sags nur nochmal... der Magicool 420 mit drei Lüfter kostet dich nur 90€. Also mecker nicht weiter wegen dem Preis des Mora! Der Magicool reicht dir dicke.


----------



## L.B. (20. März 2010)

Ok, der Mora 2 ist doch etwas überdimensioniert. Ich habe mal nachgemessen, er wäre fast so groß wie die Seitenwand des Gehäuses.
Diese länglichen Radiatoren finde ich nicht so gut, denn sie passen nicht in mein Gehäuse und sehen außen nicht so gut aus. Ich habe bei Aquacomputer allerdings etwas anderes gefunden und würde gern eure Meinung dazu wissen.

Radiator:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator 35179

Lüfter:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Revoltec Lüfter - AirGuard 120x120x25mm 4-Fach Bundle (4xLüfterpaket) Revoltec Lüfter - AirGuard 120x120x25mm 4-Fach Bundle (4xLüfterpaket) 78254


----------



## Madz (20. März 2010)

> Radiator:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator 35179


Teurer und nicht besser als ein Magicool 420.



> Lüfter:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Revoltec Lüfter - AirGuard 120x120x25mm 4-Fach Bundle (4xLüfterpaket) Revoltec Lüfter - AirGuard 120x120x25mm 4-Fach Bundle (4xLüfterpaket) 78254
> __________________


Die Lüfter sind totaler Schrott. Gute LÜfter kosten um die 10€/Stk.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Teurer und nicht besser als ein Magicool 420.



getestet oder geraten?


----------



## Andreoid (20. März 2010)

madz hatte vor kurzem ein 420er roundup... der 480er war aber soweit ich weis nicht dabei ^^
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Review: Die neuen 420er Radiatoren – was sie können und ob sich ein Umstieg lohnt


----------



## L.B. (20. März 2010)

Ich habe mir zum Phenobya Xtreme einige Testberichte angesehen und er liegt von der Leistung her im Mittelfeld der High-End Kühler. Wie gesagt der Magicool 420 kommt für mich aufgrund der länglichen Bauform nicht in Frage. 
Ich hätte noch eine Frage zur Montage, reicht 1cm Abstand zur Gehäusewand? Denn das käme mir ganz gelegen, da ich noch Abstandshalter in dieser Länge herumliegen habe. Welche Lüfter könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Ich stelle keine sonderlichen Anforderungen an die Lüfter, sie sollten nur nicht gerade wie ein Strahltriebwerk mit Nachbrenner klingen, da sie ja außen am Gehäuse montiert werden.


----------



## Madz (20. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> getestet oder geraten?


Die 480er bringen allesamt ca. die Leistung eines 420er. Wenn man meine Werte mit den Tests aus Bundys Reviews vergleicht, wird man feststellen, dass unsere Testsysteme ca. die gleiche Verlustleistung produzieren. Darum kann ich mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass die 420er ca. gleich gut sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage zur Montage, reicht 1cm Abstand zur Gehäusewand?



Das wäre schon eine deutliche Engstelle. (Querschnitt von 4x240mm Kantenlänge bei 10mm Höhe: 9600mm². Querschnitt von 4 Scheiben a 120mm: 45239mm².



> Welche Lüfter könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Ich stelle keine sonderlichen Anforderungen an die Lüfter, sie sollten nur nicht gerade wie ein Strahltriebwerk mit Nachbrenner klingen, da sie ja außen am Gehäuse montiert werden.



Dann kann ich dir keine empfehlen.
Leute, die Ansprüche stellen, kriegen immer BSpro, Multiframe und S-Flex an den Kopf geschmissen.




Madz schrieb:


> Die 480er bringen allesamt ca. die Leistung eines 420er. Wenn man meine Werte mit den Tests aus Bundys Reviews vergleicht, wird man feststellen, dass unsere Testsysteme ca. die gleiche Verlustleistung produzieren. Darum kann ich mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass die 420er ca. gleich gut sind.




Verlustleistung raten, auf passende Kalibrierung hoffen und dann eine Aussage über einen bereich von ein paar Zehntel Grad machen?


----------



## Madz (20. März 2010)

> Verlustleistung raten,


Raten? Errechnet. Dass habe ich mit meinem System auch getan und danach nochmal mit einem Verbrauchsmessgerät überprüft. Der Verlustleistungsrechner von Meisterkuehler.de ist schon sehr stimmig.


> Dann kann ich dir keine empfehlen.
> Leute, die Ansprüche stellen, kriegen immer BSpro, Multiframe und S-Flex an den Kopf geschmissen.


Die einfachen Noiseblocker oder auch die Phobya sind auch super.


----------



## Xylezz (20. März 2010)

Ja die Phobyas sind super Lüfter


----------



## DAEF13 (20. März 2010)

Als Lüfter kannst du die Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro nehmen, die habe ich auch aun meinem Dual (*klein *) Radiator und die sind extreeeeem leise...
Wenn du etwas weniger ausgeben möchtest kannst du auch die normalen Black Silent nehmen (hat mein Bruder jetzt), die sind auf 7Volt auch unhörbar.


----------



## L.B. (20. März 2010)

Ich werde mir jetzt den Phobya bestellen und Lüfter habe ich gerade bei Conrad gekauft. Irgendwelche Noname-Lüfter für 10€ das Stück, die sich wie Bläsertriebwerke anhören (haben allerdings auch soviel Leistung), aber ich stelle ja keine Ansprüche an die Lüfter.
Ich habe übrigens auch 1,5mm Abstandshalter gefunden, die sollten doch geeignet sein?


----------



## Xylezz (20. März 2010)

Darf man fragen wieso du dir eine Wasserkühlung kaufst wenn es dir egal ist das dein PC solaut wie n Jumbojet ist?
Vorallem...NoName Lüfter für 10? Oh Gott....dafür hättest du schon richtig ordentliche Noiseblocker Black Silent leisten können :S


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. März 2010)

In der Apotheke Conrad kaufst du 10€ Schrottlüfter. Da hättest du ja gleich Yate  Londons 6 €/Stk. nehmen können.
Die Noiseblocker Blacksilent XL1 kosten bei At 9,20 €/STk sind dabei um Wellten besser.
Da hättest du dir Versandkosten sparen können.

Und lass mich raten da is auch deine Wakü her.


----------



## L.B. (20. März 2010)

Mich intessiert nur die Kühlleistung! Heute, wo es draußen mal ein bisschen wärmer (14°C) war, wurde es im Gehäuse schon recht warm, ebenso dem Prozessor. Das Hauptproblem ist wahrscheinlich das, dass der Radiator die hintere Lüfteröffnung bedeckt, sodass der Luftstrom behindert wird. Außerdem saugt der  Radiator warme Luft an, somit ist die Kühlleistung nicht so gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Ich werde mir jetzt den Phobya bestellen und Lüfter habe ich gerade bei Conrad gekauft. Irgendwelche Noname-Lüfter für 10€ das Stück, die sich wie Bläsertriebwerke anhören (haben allerdings auch soviel Leistung), aber ich stelle ja keine Ansprüche an die Lüfter.



Alternativ könntest du vielleicht Ansprüche an den Preis stellen...
Laubbläser ohne besondere Qualitätsmerkmale gibts nämlich auch für 2,50€



> Ich habe übrigens auch 1,5mm Abstandshalter gefunden, die sollten doch geeignet sein?



1,5mm Abstandshalter? Wofür?




Madz schrieb:


> Raten? Errechnet. Dass habe ich mit meinem System auch getan und danach nochmal mit einem Verbrauchsmessgerät überprüft. Der Verlustleistungsrechner von Meisterkuehler.de ist schon sehr stimmig.



Zugegeben: 15-30% Abweichung (bezogen auf meinen alten P4. muss endlich mal das aktuelle System messen...) sind deutlich besser, als viele andere Rechner, imho aber trotzdem nicht als Vergleichsgrundlage geeignet.


----------



## L.B. (20. März 2010)

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten. Ich werde, wenn das Projekt fertig ist ein paar Bilder machen. Die Lüfter sind von der Leistung her ganz gut, nur über den Preis rege ich mich ein wenig auf.
Die Abstandshalter diene zur Befestigung des Radiators an der Seitenwand, 1,5mm sollten hierfür eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Madz (20. März 2010)

> Zugegeben: 15-30% Abweichung (bezogen auf meinen alten P4. muss endlich mal das aktuelle System messen...) sind deutlich besser, als viele andere Rechner, imho aber trotzdem nicht als Vergleichsgrundlage geeignet.


Die Abweichung bewegt sich bei mir im Einstelligen Bereich. Wie gesagt, ich habe nochmal nachgemessen (Christ Messgerät) und die Werte sind stimmig.


----------



## L.B. (20. März 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Da hättest du ja gleich Yate  Londons 6 €/Stk. nehmen können.



Die sind ja 28 dbA laut, dann sind meine Conrad Lüfter doch nicht so schlecht, sie sind genauso laut und haben 95CFM Förderleistung.


----------



## Madz (20. März 2010)

Und Yate Loon haben 75% Auschuss (Klackern, schleifen etc.). Und nach den Herstellerangaben sollte man schon garnicht gehen. Die sind meistens fürn Popo.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Die Abstandshalter diene zur Befestigung des Radiators an der Seitenwand, 1,5mm sollten hierfür eigentlich reichen.



Äh - ich glaub ich steht auf dem Schlauch. 1,5mm Abstand würde bedeuten, dass du den Radi quasi zuschraubst. Weiter oben waren wir bei 1cm und das war schon deutlich zu wenig. Optimal wären 4-5cm, als Minimum würde ich 3cm vorschlagen. Alles darunter könnte einen Leistungsverlust mit sich bringen, <1cm vermutlich einen deutlich spürbaren und bei 1,5mm kannst du den Radi auch gleich ganz weglassen.




L.B. schrieb:


> Die sind ja 28 dbA laut, dann sind meine Conrad Lüfter doch nicht so schlecht, sie sind genauso laut und haben 95CFM Förderleistung.



Ohne identisches Messverfahren (also z.B. beim Vergleich zweier Hersteller) sind solche Werte ohne Bedeutung.


----------



## L.B. (21. März 2010)

Entschuldigung, ich habe mich vertippt, ich meinte natürlich 1,5cm. 3cm sind schon recht viel, der Schwerpunkt des Gehäuses würde sich zu sehr zur Seite verlagern.


----------



## LokidS (21. März 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen,

L.B schick die Lüfter doch nach FAG zurück ? So lange Sie orginal verpackt sind ist das für den Reseller auch ok.Bei Aquatuning gibt es die Phobya für 6.99 €uro . Als keiner Tipp es gibt im Baumarkt für 2 €uro das Stück Edelstahlmuttern die 2 cm Lang sind.Die habe ich für meine Radis als Absrandhalter verwendet. Und sie sehn obendrein noch schick aus ! Bei einer Gehäusewand würde ich noch Unterlegscheiben verwenden in der grösse eines 5 DM Stücks,das bietet mehr wie genug halt !So wird das Gewischt verlagert und Ausbeulungen an der Seitenwand bleiben einem ersparrt. Da ich Lüfter von Enermax verbaut habe, und die über Pulsweitenmodulation laufen.
Können meine Lüfter Stufenlos von 500-2400 Upm gesteuert werden. Es ist zwar auch möglich einen Lüfter auf 5 oder 7 Volt zu betreieben.Aber das ist auf dauer schadhafft für die Lager. Ein 12 V Gerät sollte immer mit 12 V versogt werden.So Reduziert man die drehzahl über eine Spannungsunterversorgung.
D.h der Lüfter arbeitet nicht sauber,und die Kühlleistung nimmt ab.
Da die Lüfterblätter für einen 12 V Betrieb ausgelegt sind ! Bei einer Pulsweitenmodulation bekommt der Lüfter schubweise 12V stösse. So läuft er leise bei einem Optimalen Luftstrom.

grüsse Loki


----------



## L.B. (21. März 2010)

Die Lüfter sind eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, deshalb werde ich sie erstmal nicht zurückschicken. Außerdem habe ich 3 Jahre Garantie auf die Lüfter. Ich habe mir eine Lüftersteuerung gebaut, allerdings kein PWM, sondern eine Low-Drop Versorgung mit MOSFET. Warum sollte das Lager schaden nehmen, wenn der Lüfter mit niedrigerer Spannung läuft? Eine Beschädigung des Lagers könnte doch nur durch die niedrigere Drehzahl geschehen, die egal ob PWM oder Versorgung mit niedrigerer Spannung absinkt.


----------



## LokidS (21. März 2010)

Die Haltbarkeit der Lager nimmt mit zu niedriger Spannung ab.Ich habe mich damals selbst zu dem Thema belesen.Wieso,warum,weswegen kann ich leider nicht 100% erklären.Ich habe das mal in einen Fachbeitrag gelesen.Wohl weil sich mit der niedrigeren Spannung gewisse Frequenzen ändern.Und die Lüfter somit im Lager nicht mehr so rund wie vorgsehn laufen.
Das wiederrum senkt die Lebesdauer der Lüfter bis zu 30% 
Fals da jemand was anders zu sagen kann außer *quatsch* Bitte immer gerne.
Aus diesem Grund hatte ich mich ja selber zu einer PWM Lösung entschieden.Mein erster  Plan waren einfach 12 V lüfter + Poti, und in der Kobination ist das alles wohl 
alles nicht so dolle für die Lüfter.

Nein, PWM gibt in form von 12 V impulsen die Lüfter Geschwindigkeit an ! Zu jedemZeitpunkt erhält der Lüfter 12 V Spannung !
Die Implusintervalle können von sehr lang über mittel ,bis schnell und sehr sehr schnell gehen. Aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt bekommt der Lüfter bei einer PWM Control ein Konstantes 12 V Signal.
Und diese methode soll Optimal für Lüfter,Elektomotoren usw sein ! Das soll die Effienz und Lebensdauer der Geräte erhöhen. Aber um das genau zu erklären fehlt mir auch weiteres Wissen.

grüsse Loki


----------



## L.B. (21. März 2010)

PWM dient in erster Linie dazu, Motoren, Lampen, etc. verlustfrei zu steuern ("dimmen"). Wenn du meinst, dass PWM besser für die Lebensdauer der Lüfter ist, werde ich mir eine neue Lüftersteuerung auf OP-AMP Basis bauen.


----------



## LokidS (21. März 2010)

Das ist ja das Zauberwort "Verlustfrei". Wie dem auch sei ich will dir hier in keiner Diskussion zu nahe
treten.Sicherlich ist meine Meinung nicht die Meinung schlecht hin.Ich habe nur weiter geben wollen
was ich gelesen habe, ich denke dir geht es hier ja um Hilfe + neue Ideen und du musst halt gucken was du draus machst. 

grüsse Loki


----------



## L.B. (21. März 2010)

Ich habe gerade testweise auf meinem Steckboard eine PWM Steuerung mit NAND-Schmitt-Trigger (4093) aufgebaut, es hat auch funktioniert, allerdings bleibe ich lieber bei meiner analogen Versorgung, da hier die Lufter im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich nicht brummen. Vor allem müsste ich dann wieder alles neu zusammenlöten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2010)

LokidS schrieb:


> Die Haltbarkeit der Lager nimmt mit zu niedriger Spannung ab.Ich habe mich damals selbst zu dem Thema belesen.Wieso,warum,weswegen kann ich leider nicht 100% erklären.Ich habe das mal in einen Fachbeitrag gelesen.Wohl weil sich mit der niedrigeren Spannung gewisse Frequenzen ändern.Und die Lüfter somit im Lager nicht mehr so rund wie vorgsehn laufen.
> Das wiederrum senkt die Lebesdauer der Lüfter bis zu 30%
> Fals da jemand was anders zu sagen kann außer *quatsch* Bitte immer gerne.
> 
> ...



Also das ist mir genau gegenteilig bekannt. (3pin-)PWM kann, gerade bei den oft verwendeten niedrigen Steuerfrequenzen, einen unruhigen Lauf und dadurch höhere Belastungen für die Lüfter hervorrufen (4pin wurde extra für hohe Frequenzen eingeführt und die Lüfter sind eher daran angepasst). Niedrige, aber kontinuirliche Spannungen liefen dagegen einfach weniger Energie und demenstprechend tut sich auch weniger. Auf die Lebensdauer sollte das eher positive Einflüsse haben.
Das einzige, was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte, wäre ein erhöhter Verschleiß bei Gleit- und insbesondere hydrodynamischen Lagern, wenn die Drehzahl allgemein zu niedrig ist, weil das Schmiermittel nicht mehr ausreichend verteilt wird. Technische Anlagen werden aus diesem Grund wohl teilweise bei nicht-Bedarf nicht abgeschaltet, sondern mit einer gewissen Mindestdrehzahl am laufen gehalten. Da geht es dann aber deutlich niedrigere Werte, als bei gedrosselten Lüftern und in jedem Fall wäre dieser Prozess unabhängig von PWM oder analoger Regelung.


Was stimmt, ist die höhere Effizienz von PWM. Das liegt aber nicht am Verfahren, sondern an der Erzeugung des Signals. Analoge Regelmechanismen sind einfach ineffizienter und haben eine größere Verlustleistung (im Worst Case wird fast die gesamte Energie, die dem Lüfter weniger geliefert wird, in Wärme umgewandelt) - im Vergleich zu anderen Verbrauchern im PC ist das aber trotzdem wenig und somit höchstens bei der Temperaturentwicklung an der Steuerung selbst von Interesse.
Beim Silencing wiegt die zusätzliche Geräuschentwicklung bei niedriger Pulsfrequenz auf alle Fälle schwerer.


----------



## L.B. (21. März 2010)

Hier ist schonmal das erste Bild von den Triebwerken und der Steuerung.


----------



## L.B. (22. März 2010)

Ich habe noch mal eine Frage, sollte ich die Lüfter Luft in den Radiator blasen lassen oder die Luft durch den Radiator ansaugen? Wie hat man die beste Kühlleistung?


----------



## Elzoco (22. März 2010)

Blasen ist ein bisschen besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2010)

Alle mir bekannten Tests mit unter 1500rpm zeigen entweder keinen Unterschied oder einen minimalen Vorteil für saugende Montage. (Außerdem spart man sich Lüftergitter)


----------



## L.B. (24. März 2010)

Hier ist ein Modell des Ganzen in Google SketchUp. Lüftergitter habe ich jetzt nicht auf die grafisch aufwendigen Lüfter gemalt (muss man sich dazudenken)

Heute ist der Radiator gekommen. Leider ist er total verzogen, sodass ich ihn umtauschen muss. Zudem sind die Lamellen leicht angerostet. Ist das normal?


----------



## Madz (25. März 2010)

Mach mal ein Foto!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Heute ist der Radiator gekommen. Leider ist er total verzogen, sodass ich ihn umtauschen muss. Zudem sind die Lamellen leicht angerostet. Ist das normal?




Rost ist Rückgabegrund. "total verzogen" auch - hab ich aber noch nie gesehen. Verbogene Lamellen sind häufig und ich würde sie lieber geradebiegen, ehe ich mir die Mühe mit einem Austausch mache.
(aber ich kaufe meine Radis ja auch gleich auf eBay, weil mir das nichts ausmacht  )


----------



## L.B. (25. März 2010)

Hier ist ein Bild des Radiators. Man kann auf dem Bild nicht so deutlich erkennen wie stark der Radiator verzogen ist, es sind mindestens 0,5cm. Ich habe auch schon beim Support angefragt und mir wurde gesagt, dass derartige Qualitätsmängel unnormal seien. Diesen Radiator kann ich unmöglich an die Gehäusewand anschrauben, da diese sonst total verzieht.


----------



## Madz (25. März 2010)

Sieht schon ziemlich schief aus....


----------



## Highfish (25. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Bild des Radiators. Man kann auf dem Bild nicht so deutlich erkennen wie stark der Radiator verzogen ist, es sind mindestens 0,5cm. Ich habe auch schon beim Support angefragt und mir wurde gesagt, dass derartige Qualitätsmängel unnormal seien. Diesen Radiator kann ich unmöglich an die Gehäusewand anschrauben, da diese sonst total verzieht.




Wast ^^ hast du für eine Gehäusewand?  aus Pappe?

Wenn du zu blöd,  bist schick ihn zurück , oder mach es wie die meisten , und bieg ihn zurecht ...

mfg


----------



## Own3r (25. März 2010)

Highfish schrieb:


> Wast ^^ hast du für eine Gehäusewand?  aus Pappe?
> 
> Wenn du zu blöd,  bist schick ihn zurück , oder mach es wie die meisten , und bieg ihn zurecht ...
> 
> mfg


Durch das Verbiegen können aber auch Beschädigungen am Radiator entstehen, z.B. Undichtigkeit!


----------



## L.B. (25. März 2010)

Biegen ist ganz schlecht, da, wie Own3r schon sagte, dadurch der Radiator beschädigt werden könnte. Die Gehäusewand ist aus 2mm starkem Blech, das vom Radiator leicht verzogen werden könnte.


----------



## Highfish (25. März 2010)

axo , sorry . Daran hatte ich nicht gedacht 

PS: Zitat: Biegen ist ganz schlecht, da, wie Own3r schon sagte, dadurch der  Radiator beschädigt werden könnte.


Man der ist nicht aus Glas , und es handelt sich um 0,5 cm auf einer Länge von 40 cm .  Das blöd war schon angemessen , Ich mach dir keine Skizze .
Das  blöd war gerechtfertigt , aber deswegen hab ich jetzt einen Strafpunkt kassiert ist nicht sehr fein von dir mich zu melden wegen blöd........


----------



## Own3r (25. März 2010)

Es ist aber auch nicht fein jemanden als "blöd" zu bezeichnen, wenn er doch schon sagte, dass man den Radiator nicht an der Gehäusewand montieren kann, da diese sonst verzieht.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. März 2010)

Highfish schrieb:


> PS: Zitat: Biegen ist ganz schlecht, da, wie Own3r schon sagte, dadurch der  Radiator beschädigt werden könnte.
> 
> 
> Man der ist nicht aus Glas , und es handelt sich um 0,5 cm auf einer Länge von 40 cm .



Nur das Lötstellen, wie die Verbindung von Vorkammer zu den Kanälen ,sehr empfindlich sind was biegen angeht. Wenn da was bricht ist der Radi undicht und da das rumgebiege vom Hersteller nachgewiesen werden kann, ist auch die Garantie futsch. 
Wenn ich so was schon auf Fotos sehe, würde ich den Radi mit nem netten Begleitbrief postwendend zurückschicken.


----------



## Xylezz (26. März 2010)

Jep und der Strafpunkt ist verdient, gehört sich nicht 

Und ja...er ist vorallem ja auch angerostet...was ich schon krass finde :O


----------



## Marquis (26. März 2010)

Der könnte ja auch verbogen worden und schon undicht sein.
Ich würde den gleich zurückschicken.

@Highfish: Wieviel Radiatoren hast du denn schon zurechtgebogen?


----------



## Speed-E (26. März 2010)

Highfish schrieb:


> Wast ^^ hast du für eine Gehäusewand?  aus Pappe?
> 
> Wenn du zu blöd,  bist schick ihn zurück , oder mach es wie die meisten , und bieg ihn zurecht ...
> 
> mfg


Wenn du so fachgerecht Leute titulierst, kannst du deine Beiträge auch zurechtbiegen und dahin stecken von die Sonne nie scheint!

Ich würde den Radi auch zurück schicken.
Wenn ich etwas bestelle, ist es entweder ein Bastelsatz, oder ein Fertigteil wo nichts mehr dran mache. (Ausgenommen die Montage)


----------



## L.B. (26. März 2010)

Wenn ich den Radiator für 5€ im Ebay gekauft hätte, würde ich ihn auch zurechtbiegen. Allerdings habe ich dafür 70€ bezahlt, da sollte die Qualität schon stimmen. Ich werde ihn jetzt zurückschicken, die Bilder des fertigen Projekts kommen dann aber später.

P.S. Ich habe niemanden gemeldet, da ich nicht einmal weiß, wie das geht.


----------



## Speed-E (26. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Radiator für 5€ im Ebay gekauft hätte, würde ich ihn auch zurechtbiegen. Allerdings habe ich dafür 70€ bezahlt, da sollte die Qualität schon stimmen. Ich werde ihn jetzt zurückschicken, die Bilder des fertigen Projekts kommen dann aber später.



Würde ich auch so machen. Ich habe schon einen Fusionblock zurückgeschickt für den ich die Hälfte bezahlt habe,  weil die Qualität unter aller Sau war.




L.B. schrieb:


> P.S. Ich habe niemanden gemeldet, da ich nicht einmal weiß, wie das  geht.



Unter dem Bild des jeweiligen Nutzers, links unten siehst du 2 Symbole. 
Das Linke zeigt den Onlinestatus an, das Warnschild (rechts) ist der Melde-Button.


----------



## McZonk (26. März 2010)

Xylezz schrieb:


> Und ja...er ist vorallem ja auch angerostet...was ich schon krass finde :O


Habe ich das richtig verstanden dass die Lamellen verrostet sein sollen?

Das ist chemisch nämlich unmöglich, denn Kupfer _rostet_ nicht, jedenfalls nicht mit dem uns alle bekannten rot-bräunlichen Oxidiationsprodukt Fe2O3. Das kann nämlich nur Eisen (Fe) und ich kenne keinen Radiator dessen Lamellen daraus sind (Cu oder Al).

@L.B: Bist du sicher, dass du nicht nur eine nicht lackierte, kupferene Stelle (zwischen den Lamellen wird oftmals nicht flächendeckend lackiert) gesehen hast? 

Das Verziehen des Radiators ist dagegen ein NoGo.


----------



## L.B. (26. März 2010)

Das kann natürlich auch sein, allerdings wäre dann die Verarbeitung sehr miserabel, da alle Lamellen eine kupferne Färbung aufweisen und somit sehr schlecht lackiert sind. Ich hätte allerdings nicht gedacht, dass auch die Lamellen aus Kupfer sind.


----------



## McZonk (26. März 2010)

Das ist von manchen Herstellern aber sogar gewollt (beispielsweise Koolance) da sich so eine bessere Wärmeübertragung an die Luft erreichen lässt (eine Grenzschicht weniger. Was man davon aber am Ende messbar erhält, ist die Frage ). Also Verarbeitungsmanko kann man das ergo nicht ansehen.


----------



## Own3r (26. März 2010)

Also die Verbiegung ist ein Verarbeitungsfehler. Wie McZonk schon sagte ist die rostähnliche Farbe wahrscheinlich das Kupfer. Gut, dass du den Radiator zurückgeschickt hast, denn derartige Mängel sind tabu! Hoffentlich kommt der Radiator schnell wieder zurück


----------



## L.B. (26. März 2010)

Ich bekomme jetzt einen neuen Radiator zugeschickt, allerdings könne man mir nicht garantieren, dass dieser in qualitativ einwandtfreiem Zustand wäre, sprich nicht so verdammt krumm.


----------



## L.B. (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

da bin ich wieder. Alles ist eingebaut, Bilder kommen gleich. Gerade läuft Prime95 im Hintergrund, die Temperatur liegt aktuell bei 39°C und alles ist dicht. 

Entschuldigt, dass ich noch eine Frage stellen muss. Die NB ist jetzt im Idle 50°C warm und die Spannungswandler sind auch wärmer als vorher. Ich denke, es liegt am schwachen Gehäuselüfter. Ich werde jetzt aber den Lüfter des alten Radiators als Gehäuselüfter einbauen. Dieser zieht allerdings max. 400mA, ich möchte ihn jedoch anders als vorher direkt am Mainboard anschließen, ist das bei dieser Stromaufnahme möglich? Im Normalbetrieb benötigt er nur 100mA.
P.S. Das Hochladen der Bilder dauert mir im Moment zu lange.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2010)

Idealerweise fragst du deinen Mainboardhersteller (mit etwas Glück stehts auch im Handbuch), aber 400mA (WAS IST DAS FÜR EIN LÜFTER??) sollten eigentlich noch gehen. Die meisten Anschlüsse liefern 500mA, nur wenige sind auf 300mA limitiert.


----------



## L.B. (31. März 2010)

Es hat sich schon erledigt, denn ich habe den Lüfter direkt an das Netzteil angeschlossen. Der Lüfter benötigt eigentlich weniger als 400mA, aber hinten steht es halt so drauf. Heute ist die NB auch nicht mehr ganz so warm, denn gestern war es im Zimmer sehr warm, >20°C.
P.S. Hier ist das Endergebnis.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. April 2010)

Hi!

L.B.: ich denke, es war richtig, den Radi umzutauschen - krumm gehört sich nicht!

Vor allem denke ich dabei daran, dass diese Verbiegung ja von irgendwoher kommt.
Im Schlimmsten Falle daher, dass der Eumel mal heruntergefallen ist - was dann zu Rissen (und in der Folge zu Undichtigkeiten) führen kann.

War also sicher besser.
Was die Montage an der Wand angeht: den Einwand von 'zu blöd' kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.
Wie dick soll den das Blech der Seitenwand sein?
Ein derart dünnes Blech, wie bei einer Seitenwand vom PC-Gehäuse hat schon von sich aus so wenig Stabilität, dass ich die nicht waagerecht halten kann, ohne dass die Seitenwand durch hängt.
Da braucht es nicht noch 'nen krummen Radi - der verbiegt eher die Seitenwand, als dass sich der Radi gerade zieht.
Deswegen montieren auch viele eine Stabilisierung (Platte oder Schienen/Profile) hinter die Seitenwand, wenn ein Radi dran geschraubt wird.

Wenn man schon 70€ für den Radi hinlegt, sollte das Dingens wenigstens halbwegs gerade sein - und nicht 'Bananenform' haben....

Sieht gut aus, was Du da gemacht Hast.

Was ist denn das für ein Teil da links an der Wand, wo der PC dran angeschossen ist?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (4. April 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Teil da links an der Wand, wo der PC dran angeschossen ist?



Das ist ebenfalls eines meiner Projekte: Ein aktiver Subwoofer. 

Die Gehäusewand trägt den Radiator jedenfalls problemlos.


----------

